# Test Drive Unlimited 2 Handlich datei Verändern..



## RofflLol (16. Februar 2014)

*Test Drive Unlimited 2 Handlich datei Verändern..*

Ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich kenne mich mit den Händling Dateien von Renn Spielen aus. Ich habe schon bei vielen Spielen die Handling datei Verändert. Nur ich finde bei Test Drive Unlimited 2 kein Ordner wo die Ganzen Dateien Aufgelistet sind also wo die ganzen Sounds, Cars etc drinne sind... Wo kann man ihn finden den Ordner


----------



## Shona (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 Handlich datei Verändern..*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich kenne mich mit den Händling Dateien von Renn Spielen aus. Ich habe schon bei vielen Spielen die Handling datei Verändert. Nur ich finde bei Test Drive Unlimited 2 kein Ordner wo die Ganzen Dateien Aufgelistet sind also wo die ganzen Sounds, Cars etc drinne sind... Wo kann man ihn finden den Ordner


 Du musst die Spieldateien entpacken -> Forums / Tutorials. / TDU2 Tutorial.. How to Unpack the game archives.. - TDU2 Car Mods and Texmod Tutorial - Test Drive Unlimited 2 Forum
Wie man das Handling verändetr weiss ich nicht aber es scheint zu gehen den hier Handling Editor for TDU2 test drive unlimited 2 kann man einen Editor kaufen^^


----------



## RofflLol (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 Handlich datei Verändern..*

Wenn ich dass Entpackt habe, hab ich ja dann dass Spiel 2 mal


----------



## Iro540 (23. Februar 2014)

Seriously? Meinst du das ernst? Wenn nein; nein, du hast dann das spiel nur einmal. Wenn ja, dann verfuss meine antwort.


----------

